# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  mensen gezocht die trauma willen verwerken in nieuw tv-programma

## renatewest

*Heb jij een aangrijpende gebeurtenis meegemaakt die je maar niet los kunt laten?
Of wil jij na een traumatische ervaring je leven teru*g?

*Voor een nieuw televisieprogramma voor de publieke omroep zoekt I Care producties mensen die na een aangrijpende gebeurtenis in hun leven zijn vastgelopen. Of mensen die leven met een trauma en daar voor eens voor altijd mee af willen rekenen.* 

Was jij ooit slachtoffer van een traumatische ervaring en heb je daar tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds last van? Of ken jij iemand die in angst leeft en niets liever wil dan daar vanaf worden geholpen? 
Neem dan contact op via [email protected].

TVproducent I Care producties heeft 15 jaar ervaring met het maken van goede en succesvolle medische televisie zoals Vinger aan de Pols, De Centrale Huisartsenpost, Sta op Tegen Kanker, Trauma Centrum, Over leven met, Het Kinderziekenhuis en Je Lijf Je Leven. I Care Producties is een mediabedrijf met een missie. Ze produceert televisieprogrammas om mensen vooruit te helpen in het leven, of dat nu gaat over gezondheid, levensstijl, opvoeding, relatie of carrière. Vandaar de missie: improving life.

----------

